# My little green terror male or female?



## Railway City Tanks (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's the little one.... stunning colour

Green terror juvenile 20g ick tank railwaycitytanks





Is this male or female?!


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

It's a girl. Very colorful for a female.


----------



## Railway City Tanks (Dec 30, 2017)

Mr Chromedome said:


> It's a girl. Very colorful for a female.


How can u tell??


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Big fat belly with an egg tube sticking out. Also, two vertical light streaks by the flank spot, relatively rounded dorsal and anal, and the caudal fringe has a distinct separation where the orange meets the dark color (a male is more blurred, and the band is much wider).


----------

